# Metalbot: Un robot hecho por mi hermano, con hierro reciclado.



## Dario (Oct 16, 2010)

Que tal amigos, yo por aqui de nuevo, presentandoles un robot hecho por mi hermano mayor, con hierro reciclado. se trata de un robot metalico articulado pero sin motores.
realmente me quede asombrado de su ingenio... 
el robot mide 50cm y esta totalmente hecho en hierro y hojalata. ami me parece un exelente trabajo de herrero, casi diria que es arte metalico. jeje... no es porque sea mi hermano, pero ami me parece un exelente trabajo 
saludosss






 ahi estan...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 17, 2010)

¡¡Esta buenísimo!! Verdaderamente es una obra de arte  
Mis felicitaciones para tu hermano, ahora te toca a vos automatizarlo 

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 17, 2010)

Si!!! queremos automatizacion de ese robot....


----------



## GomezF (Oct 18, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si!!! queremos automatizacion de ese robot....



Gracias por el apoyo, .

Saludos.


----------



## FSamh (Oct 18, 2010)

Muy bueno diseño amigo!
habria que programarle para que  camine! je je

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2010)

sta bueno ,
buena mano de herrero la de  tu hermano ,felizitaciones


----------



## gigo2000x (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno si esta buenaso pues en verdad me gusta pero caeria mal un poco de animacion ...

en los ojos por ejemplo unos led con secuencia continua XD 

saludos


----------



## Imzas (Oct 28, 2010)

holi, que ingenio y maestria, ojala yo tuviera esa capacidad .

ademas lo positivo es que es amigble con la naturleza al ser reciclado.


----------



## Dario (Oct 28, 2010)

GomezF dijo:


> Gracias por el apoyo, .
> 
> Saludos.


 jejeje... gracias por sus comentarios amigos, mi hermano se siente muy alagado 
por ahora se queda como una especie de pinocho del siglo XXI jeje... hace falta dinero para motorizar a este chiquitin... y no creo que un ada lo traiga bajo sus alas 
saludosss


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 29, 2010)

Darío! Qué genio tu hermano! terrible.. Programalo para que lave los platos, planche, barra jajajaj (chiste)
Se vé muy sólido! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





jajaja me caga de gusto la expresión (del robot tuyo) es parecida a la del Mítico y trascendental Bender  jajaja

Muy muy bueno.

Saludos.
Agucasta


----------



## Imzas (Nov 2, 2010)

En la primera foto, el robot se veia gigante, luego en la segunda se ve normal, y en la ultima foto, se ve la relacion con el entorno, pero asi y todo, es una pequeña maravilla del ingenio humano, y que se pueden hacer muchas cosas si hay ganas y energia.


----------

